
Tableau Software Drops Its 'Twitter Crowd Favorite' Data Viz Contests - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/story/17/06/17/1845225/tableau-software-drops-its-twitter-crowd-favorite-data-viz-contests
======
edsheeran
This seems strange to me. People usually vote along tribal lines, so why throw
the baby out with the bath water. Why not make it regional favorites?

